# Nothing short of amazing



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 30, 2020)

Do you love me?


----------



## mark_j (Dec 30, 2020)

Meh, get back to me when they can breakdance...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2020)

mark_j said:


> get back to me when they can breakdance.


One could argue it's a form of electric boogie


----------



## Crivens (Dec 30, 2020)

Breakdance was invented attempting to steal hubcabs from moving vehicles. 

My first reaction was to look if it was Bosstown Dynamics, but hell no. This is great and also scary. Also scary that the company is about 1/1000th the worth of tiktok, last I heard about that. Something is way out of whack here.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 30, 2020)

Saw that last night. Very cool but yes, very scary in the wrong hands. The dog things with the one arm are a tad creepy. Base model of the dogs starts at $74k US...they probably won't be flying off the shelves.


----------



## Criosphinx (Dec 30, 2020)

I've just bought Horizon Zero Dawn on Steam, I know we don't have to worry until their lights turn red.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 30, 2020)

This is stitched together from several takes with especially noticeable transition at 1:52 (different light means non-trivial amount of time passed in-between). They probably can't do this on one charge yet. Either that or there was some kind of mistake they had to correct.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 30, 2020)

Seriously, the speed of development is amazing.


----------



## a6h (Dec 30, 2020)

She can't impress me, unless start to headbang, like and with Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 30, 2020)

I especially like the strong looking perspex barriers used to contain the machines once they get sick of entertaining their masters


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2020)

kpedersen said:


> I especially like the strong looking perspex barriers used to contain the machines once they get sick of entertaining their masters


Like this?




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKjCWfuvYxQ_


(I know it's fake, it's made by the Corridor crew, VFX artists. Still funny)


----------



## wolffnx (Dec 31, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why? make me feels like the end of terminator 2..poor machine


----------



## wolffnx (Dec 31, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Do you love me?


the yellow one seems to be very partylover


----------

